# heat cable keeps coming loose???



## azz123 (Jan 11, 2012)

hi all i have 2 racks a snake rack and a gecko rack, i use heat cable held down with electrical insulation tape. my question is the cable comes loose because the heat makes the tape unstick, how do you guys keep yours held down and what with?? thanks


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Most people don't stick it down, they use a router to cut a groove in the shelve, then use heat reflective tape and push the heat cable into the groove on top of the tape.


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

Meko said:


> Most people don't stick it down, they use a router to cut a groove in the shelve, then use heat reflective tape and push the heat cable into the groove on top of the tape.


 
This^^

Apart from I put heat reflective tape over the top as well. Looks nice and neat :lol2:


----------



## clown8 (Dec 24, 2009)

Meko said:


> Most people don't stick it down, they use a router to cut a groove in the shelve, then use heat reflective tape and push the heat cable into the groove on top of the tape.


I thought that's how everyone done it. Athough I used a wire staple at each end to keep it in place and tight


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

*Heat cable*

hi i use this under and on top of the cable










hope it helps 


Paul


----------



## Gilbeyjack (Aug 31, 2011)

azz123 said:


> hi all i have 2 racks a snake rack and a gecko rack, i use heat cable held down with electrical insulation tape. my question is the cable comes loose because the heat makes the tape unstick, how do you guys keep yours held down and what with?? thanks


If i need to stick anything down that produces heat then i use this tape eBay - heat tape its safe and the heat makes it stick more.


----------



## azz123 (Jan 11, 2012)

apart from ebay, were can i buy this tape in the uk. and what is it called? does it effect the heat at all? 

as my rack is already built i cannot use a router and they are a tad bit expensive.
also my other rack is metal.

cheers for the advice so far guys


----------



## Gilbeyjack (Aug 31, 2011)

If interested it's the Polyimide tape your interested in that i suggested then a few online places should sell it.http://www.mossexpress.co.uk/polyimide-tape-up-to-260degc
I use it to tape down heatmats and have never had any problems with it, i have always bought from ebay.


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

i just use those little plastic covered wire thing you get on new electric items.


----------



## azz123 (Jan 11, 2012)

here it is complete i used cable tacks to hold the cable down as you can see, i have used melamine. it holds 3 x 9ltr rubs. the cable is onn each side at the back. keeps the back of the rub 30c and the front 20c. using a komodo pulse thermostat.


----------



## azz123 (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## azz123 (Jan 11, 2012)

and the other rack still using electrical tape. but am going to be ordering the heat tape from ebay to keep it held down better. same again using a seperate pulse thermostat.


----------

